# Correct engine- what is it worth?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Talking to a guy that has a correct date & coded 389 & tripower for my car... I am not delusional thinking a "correct" engine will be worth its weight in gold, but what kind of value might a person expect?

For example, if the car was worth $20K with a good 455, could you expect $3-5K more with a correct coded engine? I see cars all the time advertised as "date correct" engines, obviously not as much value as "original" drivetrains.

Just looking for opinions here... I would like to have the 389, but may not want to invest much if the only increase in value is the cost of the tripower... Since this is somewhat of a stock rebuild, I would probably bolt the tripower to my 455, and leave the rest in the corner of the shop.

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Was your car an original tripower car? If not, no point in changing out engines. If it was, a 'correct' engine could add a lot of value, more than the cost of the engine. But, since it's not a documented 'born with' engine with an EUN that matches the car, it wouldn't add 10k to the price of the car. Some PHS docs show the EUN, some don't. My own tripower '65 GTO is missing its original WS coded block. I have the protect-o-plate for the car, which shows the original EUN on it. So, theoretically, the only correct engine for my car would be the long gone original, not just any date-correct WS block.. If I disposed of my POP, I could install a WS block and claim the car to be original. But, to me, that's not an option. Your call.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, PHS shows WS coded engine & tripower for my car. The one I am looking at is about the right build month as well. For a future sale, I would advertise it as "correct", but not original. Of course you can bet any dealer or broker would tell the seller what they wanted to hear...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Leek, it all depends on your plans with the car. Me, I've had mine for over 30 years, and bought it with a 428 under the hood. My original motor was blown up in the '70's at Baylands Raceway by the previous owner. The block was supposedly toast. That said, I wanted a more 'correct' engine, and fitted a 1965 WT block to my car, and installed my original tripower intake, etc. So the car 'looks' correct, except for the engine code. I've been driving this car for decades this way, and plan on continuing to do so. I don't plan on selling it, so retail value is unimportant to me. Let the next owner (after I'm gone!) worry about finding the 'correct' block and date coded water pump, etc. I'm too busy driving my car!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*^^^^ Well said*

If the block is not the original one, you'll be hard pressed to find it, (if it even exists, anymore). Period correct may add a little to the value, but nothing like the "real McCoy" to bring the premium.


----------

